# Light up your day: Voopoo vthru pro pod



## VOOPOO (26/10/20)

VOOPOO VTHRU PRO POD KIT aluminium body is light and a pleasure to hold. Available in six bright colours they will light up your day in more ways than one. Empowered by a new wave of technology it offers easy to use the device at an affordable cost. Experienced vapers along with newcomers will find this device a joy and very capable at all times. Put this 44gram wonder in your pocket and enjoy vaping at your pleasure. There are two types of V.THRU PRO POD to cater to a wide range of vapers.







More Voopoo products information,just visit this link: Voopoo Shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------

